# Cisco VPN Client 5 for Vista



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

I am getting an error which I believe is directly related to the Client being installed on a Vista Machine.

The error is, connection terminated; remote client no longer connected. or something along those lines. What do you think?


----------



## bikky (Aug 8, 2007)

sounds like the 4.6 - 4.8 error messages i got, before trying 5


----------

